
Tell HN: AWS Route 53 is facing issues while resolving DNS records [RESOLVED] - sidcool
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;<p>5:19 AM PDT We are investigating reports of problems resolving some DNS records hosted on Route53 using the third party DNS resolvers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 . DNS resolution using other third-party DNS resolvers or DNS resolution from within EC2 instances using the default EC2 resolvers are not affected at this time.
======
sidcool
Now Resolved:

5:19 AM PDT We are investigating reports of problems resolving some DNS
records hosted on Route53 using the third party DNS resolvers 8.8.8.8 and
8.8.4.4 . DNS resolution using other third-party DNS resolvers or DNS
resolution from within EC2 instances using the default EC2 resolvers are not
affected at this time. 5:49 AM PDT We have identified the cause for an
elevation in DNS resolution errors using third party DNS resolvers 8.8.8.8 /
8.8.4.4 and are working towards resolution. DNS resolution using other third-
party DNS resolvers or DNS resolution from within EC2 instances using the
default EC2 resolvers continues to work normally. 6:10 AM PDT Between 4:05 AM
PDT and 5:56 AM PDT, some customers may have experienced elevated errors
resolving DNS records hosted on Route 53 using DNS resolvers 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4
. The issue has been resolved and the service is operating normally.

